# Age of Empires 2 scroll problem



## Tiberian (Dec 12, 2004)

Hey, i've recently been trying to play Age of Empires 2 on my XP computer, but whenever i start a game, the screen will scroll constantly up to the top right, making it unplayable.

It seems to be a common problem with newer graphics cards and drivers but i can't find any real solution to get around it without installing ancient drivers (which really isn't an option since, that in itself causes more problems.

So does anyone know of a work around fix? Maybe a user made patch that will stop it scrolling up constantly? Any help would be great because i really want to play this game again.

As for my rig details, i'm pretty sure just knowing my graphics card and os is enough.
OS: Win XP
Intel 2.8ghz
ATI X800xt


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

hmmm... are you sure this isn't a mouse problem?

Sometimes your mouse might encounter an error and zoom to the top right when the game is launched and stick there. It's happened to me before 

Worth a shot anyway...


----------



## Tiberian (Dec 12, 2004)

I'm pretty sure its not a mouse problem as the scroll problem is a known issue on Microsoft's support page for Age 2. There only suggestion is to install ancient drivers. Thanks for the response though.


----------



## mini_jono (May 30, 2008)

I encountered a similar problem with thief deadly shadows, the character would very slowly slide to the front-right of the map.
I later found that this was sown to a console-style controller that had been plugged in and had one of the joysticks stuck ever so slightly.
You shoul dcheck its nothing like that :]


----------

